# DScaler findet keine Sender



## Tobias K. (4. März 2004)

moin


Hab mir heute DScaler installiert aber irgendwie findet das Programm keine Fernsehsender.

Hab WinXP Home und ne Medion TV Karte.

Hat jemand das selbe Problem?


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## der_Jan (4. März 2004)

Ich tipp jetzt einfach mal.
Zwei Probleme hätte ich da vorschweben wenns eine Sat- Karte ist.
Ich weiß das da TV- Karte steht, aber manchmal wird das ja auch verwechselt.
Wenn das eine Sat- Karte ist, und du einen Digital Reciever drauf hast und eine Analoge Sat Schüssel dann findet er nur wenig programme, wie MTV Central BIbel TV und Tango TV und mehr unwichtiges Zeug ausser ARD. Oder du hast es in den Falschen EIngang gesteckt.
Vielleicht ist auch das Kabel kaputt.
Vielleicht kann es aber auch sein das ich dein Problem falsch verstanden habe und hier Zeug hinschreibe das nicht zum Thema passt.


----------

